# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [PQR/PE] ImoCuteOne's Pve and PvP Profiles

## ImogenOC

Graphics by Kinkeh*TEMPORARY GRAPHICS*
*---Introduction---*
Welcome to ImoCuteOne's Profiles! We are actually two seperate people (ImogenOC and CuteOne), who have teamed up to bring you the best in class profiles. Currently in developement, after heavy request developement on PvP profiles has been initiated, with my (Imogen's) help. These profiles will be free, as always, and will be the best that we can provide. 
The OwnedCore Community has been extremely supportive of these profiles, and it has not gone unnoticed. We love the love that you guys give, and these new PvP profiles are our type of repayment. But we cannot do it on our own; as we create and process these profiles (including porting them to the amazing ProbablyEngine), we will need feedback from you guys! ImogenOC will be handling any questions, comments, concerns, or suggestions, and will be maintaining the PvP aspect of the profiles. 
As always, enjoy the profiles!

To those who are curious as to the new team, ImogenOC was stumbled upon by CuteOne in the ProbablyEngine teamspeak. They began talking and discussing the code and interesting life occurances, and realized they had much in common. Imogen is a powerhouse in PvP, with years of arena and RBG knowledge; CuteOne is a God-Tier PvE player, whose knowledge of Lua and the PQR (and soon to be Probably Engine) programs brings you the profiles and rotations. 
tl;dr ImogenOC is the frontline and pusher for the threads, CuteOne is the Coder and Developer.

_




Originally Posted by ph34rt3hcute1


I approve of this post and I fully endorse this and look forward to working with ImogenOC and the amazing work we will do, hope everyone is as excited as we are.


_


*======ToDo List======*

****Feral Druid PvP Profile***
***Windwalker Monk Tweaks***
***Arms Warrior PvP Profile***
***Enhancement Shaman PvP Profile****



High Priority
Mild Priority
Low Priority
Negligible


*======Current Profiles======*
*Feral Druid* 
*Arms Warrior*
*Enhancement Shaman*
*Assassination Rogue*
*Windwalker Monk*



v1.4.3

*---Supports---*
PVE Single Target
PVE Multiple Target

*---Requirements---*
*none* ^_^

*---Current Features---*
Performs rotation according to information on Noxxic, Icy Veins, Elitist Jerks
Auto Mark of the Wild on self - (casts if no MotW or similar)
Auto Interrupt - Skull Bash, Mighty Bash
Basic Form Management - Swimming, Cat, Travel
Auto Prowl
Defensive Cooldowns - Healthstone, Barkskin, Survival Instincts, Might of Ursol, Cyclone on focus
Offensive Cooldowns - Berserk, Tiger's Fury, Incarnation
SmartRip - Reapplies Rip if a new Rip will do more damage over time than the current Rip
SmartRake - reapplies Rake if a new Rake will do more damage over time than the current Rake 
Time To Die - doesn't cast DOTs/CDs if target will die before full duration 
Single/Hybrid/AOE Toggle - 1 button on the fly switching for single or aoe combat including hybrid mode for single rotation with multi attack.
Cooldown Usage Toggle - 1 button on the fly switching between no CD usage, always CD usage, or Boss Only Usage
Mouseover Battle Res - Will raise a dead ally if in combat and mousing over.
Tier 15 Support - Rotation adapts to take advantage of 2 piece Tier 15 bonus
Auto-Symbiosis - Will auto-cast Symbiosis on target friendly based on class priority and use subsequent abilities.
Auto-Dispel - Posions and Curses on Self and Mouseover
Any Level Support (usable no matter what level you are)
All Build Support (usable no matter what talent/glyph choices)
5 Minute DPS Test on Dummy - Stop rotation at 5min mark when testing on a dummy (option of configure in future release)
4 piece PvP Proc - Will attempt to take advantage of the Stampede buff Ravage (current tests have not been successful)

*---Planned Features---* 
All Spec/Encounter Support (usable no matter what spec or PvE/PvP) - In Process

*---Current Issues---*
Symbiosis - Auto Cast works but not all class abilities supported (Warlock)
Random Unknown Nil Errors - Doesn't seem to prevent profile from working.
4 piece PvP proc - Supported but reports have not indicated as working yet.
Savage Roar (Haha)

*---Download Links---*
Abilities - ImoCuteOne_DRUID_Abilities.xml
Rotation - ImoCuteOne_DRUID_Rotations.xml
Data - PQR_CuteOne.lua

*---Change Log---*


```
v1.4.3 - Fixed Incarnation....AGAIN!, Shred tweaks, other logic tweaks.
v1.4.2 - Added Force of Nature support, optimized sub-25% logic
v1.4.1 - Fixed bug with Faerie Fire not casting. Added Pounce usage in PVP at the request of F299
v1.4 - Patch 5.4 Fixes (other additional featuers added to be noted later)
v1.3.12 - Adjusted threshhold for Renataki trinket buff to give profile more time to reapply Rip, also added trinket check to Ferocious Bite so it did not use CP for Rip - Thanks cukiemunster
v1.3.11 - Optimized Hybrid Rotation, Added 4piece PvP proc support.
v1.3.10 - Added 5 Minute DPS Dummy Test, fixed issue with profile not shredding when behind and no shred glyph w/ 2pc T15.
v1.3.9 - Optimized Target Below 25% logic (thanks firepong), and added Cyclone on focus per request by Sun0s
v1.3.8 - Bug Fixes and Tweeks
v1.3.7 - Changed Behind Check to be lag free for all, changed how Rake power and Rip power is determined, reduced delay on toggles to speed up switching.
v1.3.6 - Moar Bug Fixes! - Added Redirect - Rogue Symbiosis, Fixed issue with Remove Corruption, Fixed Interrupt not working for Channeled Spells, Fixed New bug when switching profiles using PQR Hotkeys instead of toggle key.
v1.3.5 - Bug Fixes Mostly, items of note: food/drink check for MotW, PQR-Rotation Swap in addition to hotkey swap, remove curse/poison for Horridon fight, Line of Sight check for Healing Touch, and fixed Incarnation not working.
v1.3.4 - Added Hybrid Mode, Added Symbiosis AutoCast and Use, tweaked Dream of Cenarius
v1.3.3 - Added Nature's Vigil Support, added level check for leveling new druids, tweaked abilities, added CD Mode indicator, added Symbiosis Auto/Manual toggle, probably other stuff as well.
v1.3.2 - Added Symbiosis Support, tweaked Savage Roar logic yet again, readded some TTD features, readded Smart Rake, adjusted Smart Rip/Rake to only apply if current AP is 1.25 times better than applied, tweaked opening sequence to get Rip up faster, tweeked FF to prevent casting out of combat while in Instance/Raid, perhaps other things as well.
v1.3.1 - Made more adjustments to Savage Roar usage in relation to Rip, increased usage of Thrash
v1.3.0 - Alot of code re-writes on abilities, removed timeToDie, removed SmartRake, added T15 support, Mark of Wild raid check, Non-Dream of Cenarius heal spam removed if over 75% HP, added Shred Glyph check, added Dream of Cenarius talent check, adjusted mouseover rebirth to only cast if instant, combines Shred and Mangle code into one.
v1.2.4 - Added CD Toggle (On/Off/Boss), added TimeToDie function, added mouseover battle rez
v1.2.3 - Adjusted Spell Logics for better dps output, fixed Interrupts, added AOE/Single toggle
v1.2.2 -Changed Spell Id's of Savage Roar and Thrash to restore functionality due to Patch 5.2
v1.2.1 - Added an Out of Combat Rejuvination, fixed issue with profile forcing flight form.
v1.2.0 - Added some Boss Mechanics, added Healthstone use, adjusted DoC logic/use
v1.1.2 - Added Support for Troll Berserking Racial 
v1.1.1 - Added Smart Rip feature, adjusted Savage Roar logic to not clip Rip, added AoE variant to Thrash
v1.1.0 - Major Update - Added Incarnation Support, added Savage Roar and Rip logic on order to better ensure uptime on both, a bunch of other tweaks. Removed TF CD check for Rip/Rake for now
v1.0.3 - Additional typo fixes on Ferocious Bite, adjusted logic on Rip/Ferocious Bite for Tiger's Fury cooldown.
v1.0.2 - Fix Berserk Range Firing, Adjusted Ferocious Bite (added pool to 50 energey on above 35%, fixed Rip refresh below 35%, removed Rake duration check, added Tiger's Fury almost CD check), Adjusted Savage Roar (removed Rake duration check), Adjusted Rip (added Tiger's Fury almost CD check).
v1.0.1 - Lag Fix, Rake Adjustment, Savage Roar Adjustment, Rotation Adjustment
v1.0.0 - Initial release
```




v1.2

*---Supports---*
PVE Single Target
PVE Multiple Target

*---Requirements---*
Level 90
Talents - Disrupting Shout, Dragon Roar,Bloodbath

*---Current Features---*
Performs rotation according to information on Noxxic, Icy Veins, Elitist Jerks
Auto Interrupt - Pummel, Disrupting Shout, Shockwave
Offensive Cooldowns - Recklessness, Skull Banner, Bloodbath, Storm Bolt, Dragon Shout, Avatar
Defensive Cooldowns - Enraged Regeneration, Rallying Cry, Die by the Sword)

*---Planned Features---*
Any Level Support (usable no matter what level you are)
All Spec/Encounter Support (usable no matter what spec or PvE/PvP)
All Build Support (usable no matter what talent/glyph choices)

*---Current Issues---*
*none at the moment*

*---Download Links---*
Abilities - ImoCuteOne_WARRIOR_Abilities.xml
Rotations - ImoCuteOne_WARRIOR_Rotations.xml
Data - PQR_CuteOne.lua

*---Change Log---*


```
v1,2 - Major update for 5.4 - reworked pretty much every ability - Thanks Slivers
v1.1.3 - Adjusted logics on Dragon Roar and Heroic Throw
v1.1.2 - Added support for Impending Victory, Added toggle for AOE/Single
v1.1.1 - Updated rotation for 5.2 changes according to noxxic.com
v1.1.0 - Added Support for Avatar, Shockwave, and Heroic Leap
v1.0.3 - Added Support for Storm Bolt and Hamstring - Coding submitted by vDECKERv
v1.0.2 - Fixed typo preventing Skull Banner from working
v1,0.1 - Fixed typo preventing Disrupting Shout from working, added range checks on offensive cooldowns
v1.0.0 - Multiple Target Support, Defensive Cooldown Support
BETA - Released cause I felt like it
```




v1.0.3

*---Supports---*
PVE Single Target
PVE Multiple Target

*---Requirements---*
Level 90
Talents - Works with all the main dps talents

*---Current Features---*
Performs rotation according to information on Noxxic, Icy Veins, Elitist Jerks
Auto Interrupt - Wind Shear, Grounding Totem
Auto Ghost Wolf
Auto Totem Management
Offensive Cooldowns - Ascendance, Feral Spirits, Fire Elemental, Earth Elemental, Stormlash Totem
Defensive Cooldowns - Shamanistic Rage, Feral Spirits, Astral Swiftness, Healing Stream Totem, Ancestral Guidance, Healing Surge, Gift of the Naaru (Draenei Racial)
Totem Range Check - Manages Totems that are out of range

*---Planned Features---*
*none at the moment*

*---Current Issues---*
*none at the moment*

*---Download Links---*
Abilities - ImoCuteOne_SHAMAN_Abilities.xml
Rotations - ImoCuteOne_SHAMAN_Rotations.xml
Data - PQR_CuteOne.lua

*---Change Log---*


```
v1.0.3 - 5.4 Optimizations
v1.0.2 - Added Hybrid Mode - sudo Single/AoE mode, Added Totem Range Check function
v1.0.1 - Fixed Interrupts, Added toggle for Single/AOE Swap
v1.0.0 - Initial release
```




v1.0.1
*---Supports---*
PVE Single Target
PVE Hybrid Target
PVE Multiple Target

*---Requirements---*
Level 90
Talents - Shadow Focus, Deadly Throw, Leeching Poison, Cloak and Dagger, Dirty Tricks, Anticipation

*---Current Features---*
Performs rotation according to information on Noxxic, Icy Veins, Elitist Jerks
Auto Interrupt - Kick
Auto Pick Pocket - Toggleable between Auto, Only, and Off
Offensive Cooldowns - Shadow Blades, Vendetta, Vanish, Preparation, Redirect, Tricks of the Trade, Trinkets, Synapse Springs
Defensive Cooldowns - Lock Rock, Evasion, Smoke Bomb, Recuperation, Cloak of Shadows
PQI Status Indicator - Notifies the Status of Cooldown, AOE, and Pick Pocket Togles

*---Planned Features---*
*none at the moment*

*---Current Issues---*
*none at the moment*

*---Download Links---*
Abilities - ImoCuteOne_ROGUE_Abilities.xml
Rotations - ImoCuteOne_ROGUE_Rotations.xml
Data - PQR_CuteOne.lua

*---Change Log---*


```
v1.0.1 - Fixed issue where trick of the trade would cast on healers.
v1.0.0 - Initial release
```




v1.0.0

*---Supports---*
PVE Single Target
PVE Multiple Target
PVP Single Target
PVP Multiple Target

*---Requirements---*
*none* ^_^

*---Current Features---*
Rotation is performed according to information found on icy-veins, noxxic, elitist jerks, and mmo-champion.
Useable any level
Auto Interrupt - Spear Hand Strike, Leg Sweep, Paralysis (Paralysis features ranged mouseover interrupt)
Offensive Cooldowns - Invoke Xuen, Energizing Brew, Tiger Eye Brew, Grapple Weapon, Legacy of the Emporer/White Tiger
Defensive Cooldowns - Zen Spheres/Chi Wave, Dampen Harm, Touch of Karma, Fortifying Brew, Nimble Brew, Detox, Disable, Healthstone, Health Potion (any health potion)
PQI Status Indicator - Notifies the Status of AOE

*---Planned Features---* 
Full PvP with custom logic and CC techniques.

*---Current Issues---*
Disable only applies once for the slow and not the root and only when target is below 25% hp. (Anti-runner)

*---Download Links---*
Abilities - ImoCuteOne_MONK_Abilities.xml
Rotation - ImoCuteOne_MONK_Rotations.xml
Data - PQR_CuteOne.lua

*---Change Log---*


```
v1.0.0 - Initial release
```



*---Additional Links---*
PQR Master Profile Download Link - CuteOnePQR.txt
GitRepo

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I approve of this post and I fully endorse this and look forward to working with ImogenOC and the amazing work we will do, hope everyone is as excited as we are.

----------


## lucyluckman

> I approve of this post and I fully endorse this and look forward to working with ImogenOC and the amazing work we will do, hope everyone is as excited as we are.


Wow! I've been an avid follower of your feral and enhancement profiles for a while now and I love your work.
Can't wait to see what you two will produce together - especially using PE. Good luck  :Embarrassment:

----------


## genebart

Is the rogue profile missing the abilities file?

----------


## Morx

This is going to be an amazing set of profiles. Cuteone's feral Druid profile was my first experience into PQR, and have loved her profiles ever since.

----------


## cpowroks

Good luck guys! and let the awesomeness flow

----------


## genebart

> Is the rogue profile missing the abilities file?


and by that I mean the links on the first post of this thread

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea I see that, just some moving pains which we should have fixed here before too long. I you prefer to not wait here is the link to the Git Repository https://github.com/CuteOne/ImoCuteOne

----------


## ImogenOC

Fixed the rogue thing, tag was missing an " to close the html line. Our gitrepo is posted at the bottom if you're curious.

As to the others, thanks a ton for the support! It really does mean a lot and I am truly excited to begin this project.

----------


## ImogenOC

Update: Today we're attempting to push a newer feral PvE build to the public, of course in PE.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Seems like a promising collaboration, looking forward to what is yet to come ^^

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Actually that's for the ProbablyEngine, PvE for Feral in PQR is really decent i think jsut needs that PvP love which will be coming soon (tm)

----------


## ImogenOC

Oh, thought you said you had a new beta for PQR's Feral. Yeah, PE should be ready to be released too then.

----------


## tinyblaze

yey, if you can please add the dot compare refresh when overwriting a lower damage rip/rake in the refresh duration pleease :Big Grin: 
tryed doing it on my own, but i fail miserably. maybe with PE you can pool some energy so if we have a stronger rake/rip and it's under the set duration, pool some energy and do it as soon as it expires/just as it expires

----------


## kydosa

Don't know how to explain this very well but would it be possible to remove rake/rip from the Feral rotation when its nuking the Mind Controlled people on Garrosh?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

hmm i think a debuff check on target for that debuff would do the trick.

----------


## Arrakki

Arms warrior profile doesn't seem to be working. It either complains that PQR_CuteOne.lua (tried with the PQR_ImoCuteOne.lua too) is not in the Data folder even though it is. If I get the XMLs straight from the github (https://github.com/CuteOne/ImoCuteOn...er/PQR/WARRIOR), PQR straight up says 'Unable to load rotation/ability list. The XML is not well-formatted'.

----------


## ImogenOC

> yey, if you can please add the dot compare refresh when overwriting a lower damage rip/rake in the refresh duration pleease
> tryed doing it on my own, but i fail miserably. maybe with PE you can pool some energy so if we have a stronger rake/rip and it's under the set duration, pool some energy and do it as soon as it expires/just as it expires


This logic should be easy, but may not be possible with current PE logic. I will look into it.

----------


## ImogenOC

> Arms warrior profile doesn't seem to be working. It either complains that PQR_CuteOne.lua (tried with the PQR_ImoCuteOne.lua too) is not in the Data folder even though it is. If I get the XMLs straight from the github (https://github.com/CuteOne/ImoCuteOn...er/PQR/WARRIOR), PQR straight up says 'Unable to load rotation/ability list. The XML is not well-formatted'.


You need to make sure that you pull the RAW copy data from the file itself. Save-As saves the entire page. Check it when you open it up, it will tell you of the HTML Doctype, which is the opening lingo for an html page.

----------


## ImogenOC

> Don't know how to explain this very well but would it be possible to remove rake/rip from the Feral rotation when its nuking the Mind Controlled people on Garrosh?


I know this is possible with the PE engine. I will forward this to Cute. Simple logic to check if the target is a PLAYER with the Debuff listed. Thank you for the idea.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> You need to make sure that you pull the RAW copy data from the file itself. Save-As saves the entire page. Check it when you open it up, it will tell you of the HTML Doctype, which is the opening lingo for an html page.


This is actually a problem with the name switch over, ill have this fixed momentarily. EDIT: Ok that should be fixed, but yea the download links from within PQR are not working yet still so you will have to get manually from the github until we can sort it out.

----------


## ImogenOC

> This is actually a problem with the name switch over, ill have this fixed momentarily. EDIT: Ok that should be fixed, but yea the download links from within PQR are not working yet still so you will have to get manually from the github until we can sort it out.


Couldn't we just pull straight from the raw data page off git?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

those were the links i used =(

----------


## simtel

Hey guys fristofall thanks for the great profile!
I have just started using this profile and its great!
Now the issue I am having with GOD knows PQR or this profile is the frame rate starts to drop whenever I activate the rotation.
From 75-80 to 25-30 on dummies and 9-10(no joking) in 25 man raids. Whenever I close PQR and do the rotation manually there is no fps drop.
I tried to search the forum before stating this so that I could find an answer but coudn't ..
pc is i5 3.2ghz 10gb ram 64bit windows ati 5770 hd card and I have no problem whatsoever running any latest game (cod:ghosts, nfs, AC etc)

----------


## ImogenOC

This is an issue with PQR itself I believe... I will forward this to Cute.

----------


## Shadowedyou

feral profile doesnt use shred, so the damage of the profile is very bad

----------


## Shadowedyou

the feral profile uses only rake to build up combopoints. there is no other filler than rake the whole time

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> the feral profile uses only rake to build up combopoints. there is no other filler than rake the whole time


Per simcraft, shred is only used during berserk and/or clearcasting procs when thrash isn't needed.

As for rake usage on cp, there is also simcraft code that says to use rake over mangle if the rake damage is greater than mangle damage and rake won't overwrite a stronger rake.

I can assure you both shred and mangle work it is possible that the damage calculations could be off as there is no clear formula for them and I have had to figure this out from scratch.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## botirk

omfg if PVE/PVP separation is going to increase quality of both its awesome  :Big Grin:

----------


## tinyblaze

The formula is pretty good, I always wondered why do people post things before researching or without any clue of the spec whatsoever. Big up, ashley

----------


## ImogenOC

> omfg if PVE/PVP separation is going to increase quality of both its awesome


We will have a separate rotation and logic set for being pvp flagged.  :Wink:

----------


## pocken

Hi there.
Got quite excited when I saw CuteOne had released PE Feral profile so thought that I might aswell try it out (using the PQR version almost daily and I love it).
But LUA error's are blocking my path of testing these out!
Downloaded the latest rev. from GitHub from both PE and CuteOne's profiles. 
Used the LUA unlocker that PE launched togheter with the PE addon itself.
This is the LUA error I get when I select the CuteOne profile.
Also, can't seem to locate CuteOne's profiles in the In-game addons list? Missing the .lua file?

Did place CuteOne profile in both the PE folder and the whole .zip file in seperate folders (\AddOns\ProbablyEngine\rotations\druid\ and in \AddOns\CuteFeral\ (not at the same time tho..))


```
Date: 2013-11-25 21:43:33
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "local target = "player";return ProbablyEngi..."] line 1:
   attempt to index field 'cute' (a nil value)
Debug:
   [string "local target = "player";return ProbablyEngi..."]:1: func()
   Probably\system\core\library.lua:34: parse()
   Probably\system\core\parser.lua:123: nested()
   Probably\system\core\parser.lua:183: table()
   Probably\system\timers\rotation.lua:81: event()
   Probably\system\core\timer.lua:30:
      Probably\system\core\timer.lua:25
Locals:
target = "player"
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field 'cute' (a nil value)"
```

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hi there.
> Got quite excited when I saw CuteOne had released PE Feral profile so thought that I might aswell try it out (using the PQR version almost daily and I love it).
> But LUA error's are blocking my path of testing these out!
> Downloaded the latest rev. from GitHub from both PE and CuteOne's profiles. 
> Used the LUA unlocker that PE launched togheter with the PE addon itself.
> This is the LUA error I get when I select the CuteOne profile.
> Also, can't seem to locate CuteOne's profiles in the In-game addons list? Missing the .lua file?
> 
> Did place CuteOne profile in both the PE folder and the whole .zip file in seperate folders (\AddOns\ProbablyEngine\rotations\druid\ and in \AddOns\CuteFeral\ (not at the same time tho..))
> ...


It should be Addons\Probably_ImoCuteOne

Subsequently there should be a libs and a rotation subfolder, with 3 files in the lib folder and a druid folder in the rotation folder with the feral.lua file in that.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadowedyou

ImoCuteOne.lua is missing in the data folder. where do i get this lua? CuteOne.lua is already in the data folder but he says the imocuteone.lua is missing. pls help..

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> ImoCuteOne.lua is missing in the data folder. where do i get this lua? CuteOne.lua is already in the data folder but he says the imocuteone.lua is missing. pls help..


Yes there was a brand change, all files should now say ImoCuteOne if not then redownload from the repository.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## CodeMyLife

Good luck boh of you and thank you very much for free sharing! Cheers!





> hmm i think a debuff check on target for that debuff would do the trick.


Garrosh = 71865
MindControl(Player Form) = 145071
MindControl(Sha Form) = 145175

Thanks to Ashdale for this precious information  :Smile:

----------


## mcwhat

> Yes there was a brand change, all files should now say ImoCuteOne if not then redownload from the repository.
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Your links are broken in the first post. Profile appears to be broken as well.

Link in your sig doesn't work either.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Your links are broken in the first post. Profile appears to be broken as well.
> 
> Link in your sig doesn't work either.


I assure you everything is there, yes links are weird and I'll see what I can do to resolve it.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## mcwhat

> I assure you everything is there, yes links are weird and I'll see what I can do to resolve it.
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


I tried piecing together everything manually here from:
https://github.com/CuteOne/ImoCuteOne/tree/master/PQR
I can now get the profile to load, but it's creating some weird LUA error related to AskMrRobot. Disabled that addon and it appears to work, but my framerate nosedives. When I try to update via PQR it tells me the profile files don't match.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I tried piecing together everything manually here from:
> https://github.com/CuteOne/ImoCuteOne/tree/master/PQR
> I can now get the profile to load, but it's creating some weird LUA error related to AskMrRobot. Disabled that addon and it appears to work, but my framerate nosedives. When I try to update via PQR it tells me the profile files don't match.


Yea github and pqr don't like each other. As for the frame rate issue, that seems to be an issue for everyone including other profiles, which is why a lot of people are making profiles for ProbablyEngine now.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## noladrew

Is there a way to turn off the display in game for swapping between AOE and single target?

----------


## ImogenOC

The pasting to chat bit? Do you stream?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> The pasting to chat bit? Do you stream?


I think they are referring to the splash notification

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## aeonz

"LOVE! Your profiles their epic!!" Ty!!

----------


## ImogenOC

Glad you like them!

----------


## aeonz

Any chance you might be working on Dk?

----------


## monopoly8

hey @cuteone, this week after doing the update tuesday 11/26 during my raid i was target for anguish on heroic fallen protectors while i soak it with bubble right (feral symbiosis), and im pretty sure profile was force instant throwing to another player. i may be mistaken, not entirely sure

----------


## Silvera

I can't download the feral druid data file. It is not found.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

There is no code that automates the Mark of Anguish. Silvera the data file is located on the git repository and its called PQR_ImoCuteOne.lua or right click and save as.

----------


## Oldie

> hey @cuteone, this week after doing the update tuesday 11/26 during my raid i was target for anguish on heroic fallen protectors while i soak it with bubble right (feral symbiosis), and im pretty sure profile was force instant throwing to another player. i may be mistaken, not entirely sure


Any root break will put the mark on someone else, happens with cute's monk profile that auto breaks them with Tiger's Lust, and any shifting will break it too, including Might of Ursoc, etc.

----------


## monopoly8

> Any root break will put the mark on someone else, happens with cute's monk profile that auto breaks them with Tiger's Lust, and any shifting will break it too, including Might of Ursoc, etc.


^ interesting, it just didnt do so on profile before merged. had to just be like "idk whats going on, insta throws" in my raid lol

----------


## Shadowedyou

anyone knows why this profile on my cat only uses "rake" as combopointfiller? no shred and no mangle the whole time. it uses only rake even i`m behind the target? i dont know why... pls help

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> anyone knows why this profile on my cat only uses "rake" as combopointfiller? no shred and no mangle the whole time. it uses only rake even i`m behind the target? i dont know why... pls help


Rake is used when it is determind to do more damage than mangle, mangle is used over shred unless berserk as dmg/nrg is about same as shred.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadowedyou

does the dmg of, rake, mangle or shred change if my eq changes, for example with better gear shred will do more dmg as rake then the profile will cast shred?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

no they kinda all increase at the same rate

----------


## Shadowedyou

where do i find the "rotation xml download-link" and the "ability xml download-link" because i click "download update" this error message comes: "Error: The provided rotation and ability URLs are not for the same class or profile" ??

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> where do i find the "rotation xml download-link" and the "ability xml download-link" because i click "download update" this error message comes: "Error: The provided rotation and ability URLs are not for the same class or profile" ??


Use the link to the github on the main post.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Silvera

Hmm. The feral druid profile worked fine yesterday. Now, PQInterface just says that its at "Shred", but it doesnt do anything at all. Any suggestions?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hmm. The feral druid profile worked fine yesterday. Now, PQInterface just says that its at "Shred", but it doesnt do anything at all. Any suggestions?


I haven't done anything with the profile since the branding change.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Silvera

> I haven't done anything with the profile since the branding change.
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Do you have any idea why it couldve stopped working? Or ideas on how to get it working?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Do you have any idea why it couldve stopped working? Or ideas on how to get it working?


Well with what info I have from you, I'm left with almost nothing to go on lol.

One common problem is askmrrobot addon tends to prevent the profile from running, perhaps you turned it on and forgot. Other than that try redownloading the files.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Enuma

Not sure if someone mentioned this before since im kinda lazy to use search (yup, im that much lazy atm) but your link to Data file in first post on every profile is broken. OFC it can be downloaded from github page without issue, just wanted to mention it in case you didnt noticed.  :Smile: 

As always best kitty profile around :3

----------


## scrapbot

hey cute awesome profiles thus far been trying out the shaman one any idea why when cooldown mode is set to on it summons feral spirit on cooldown even when out of combat? (if this is ment to be then no worries) thanks again for the profiles awesome work and have been enjoying trying them thus far

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> hey cute awesome profiles thus far been trying out the shaman one any idea why when cooldown mode is set to on it summons feral spirit on cooldown even when out of combat? (if this is ment to be then no worries) thanks again for the profiles awesome work and have been enjoying trying them thus far


Maybe I missed a combat check on that, I rarely play with cooldowns on.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## hauntedbypast

I know for PQR we had hybrid mode, will the PE version automaticlly switch to swiping if a certain # of targets are in melee range w/o turning on the multi target rotation?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I know for PQR we had hybrid mode, will the PE version automaticlly switch to swiping if a certain # of targets are in melee range w/o turning on the multi target rotation?


I'd like it too

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## hauntedbypast

Have you guys also noticed that if you take get take enough dmg to activate might of ursoc the PE version freaks out and will try and spam bear buttons rather than shifting back to cat. Not sure what the logic w/ that skill is but I know in real life application (25m HM) once I use a healthstone, renewal, instant HT or get back over critical health via healers im back into cat form... all together usually no more than 1-2 gcds.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I've never been happy with Might of Ursoc handling even with PQR...ive just been lazy (i get that way after a long coding session)

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I think ill go ahead and give you guys what my current plans are....

Currently im leveling another druid in attempt to get a better PE profile vs the frankenstein PQR merge into PE beta I have... also by doing this im hoping it buys time in order to get more features built into PE.

Next on the list would be work on PvP integration starting with Feral then Windwalker.

After that....umm not sure atm.

----------


## hauntedbypast

Sounds great, I basically use your profile(s) for farm content (7/14 25 HMs) so if you need real world testing I have no issues messing w/ beta stuffs. It's just too much works to pay attention on the boring farm crap and your profiles let me do something other than watch my weakauras (like actually see the fight)

----------


## noladrew

Date: 2013-12-03 18:58:18
ID: 1
Error occured in: Global
Count: 1
Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."] line 582:
attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
Debug:
[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:582:
[string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:550
Locals:
self = <unnamed> {
0 = <userdata>
}
event = "COMBAT_LOG_EVENT_UNFILTERED"
cLOG = <table> {
1 = 1386118703.012
2 = "SPELL_AURA_APPLIED"
3 = false
4 = "0x030000000721EAC4"
5 = "name"
6 = 1298
7 = 0
8 = "0x03000000073E289C"
9 = "name"
10 = 66836
11 = 0
12 = 77747
13 = "Burning Wrath"
14 = 1
15 = "BUFF"
}
(for index) = 4
(for limit) = 4
(for step) = 1
i = 4
(*temporary) = nil
(*temporary) = <function> defined =[C]:-1
(*temporary) = <table> {
1 = <table> {
}
2 = <table> {
}
3 = <table> {
}
}
(*temporary) = 3
(*temporary) = "attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)"
target = "raid6"
updateRate = 3

AddOns:
Swatter, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
NPCScan, v5.4.1.8-1-g35901be
NPCScanOverlay, v5.4.1.4
AtlasLoot, vv7.07.01
AtlasLootCrafting, vv7.07.01
AtlasLootLoader, vv7.07.01
AtlasLootMistsofPandaria, vv7.07.01
AucAdvanced, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
AucFilterBasic, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
AucFilterOutlier, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
AucMatchUndercut, v5.18.5433.5364(5.18/embedded)
AucScanData, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
AucStatHistogram, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
AucStatiLevel, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
AucStatPurchased, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
AucStatSales, v5.18.5433.5376(5.18/embedded)
AucStatSimple, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
AucStatStdDev, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
AucStatWOWEcon, v5.18.5433.5323(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilAHWindowControl, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilAppraiser, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilAskPrice, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilAutoMagic, v5.18.5433.5415(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilCompactUI, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilEasyBuyout, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilFixAH, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
AucUtilItemSuggest, v5.18.5433.5417(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilPriceLevel, v5.18.5433.5427(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilScanButton, v5.18.5433.5403(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilScanFinish, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilScanProgress, v5.18.5433.4979(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilScanStart, v5.18.5433.5347(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilSearchUI, v5.18.5433.5373(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilSimpleAuction, v5.18.5433.5415(5.18/embedded)
AucUtilVendMarkup, v5.18.5433.4828(5.18/embedded)
Auctionator, v3.1.5
Babylonian, v5.1.DEV.332(/embedded)
BagBrother, v
Bagnon, v5.4.3
BagnonVoidStorage, v
Bartender4, v4.5.13.2
Bartender4Dualspec, v
BeanCounter, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
BetterPowerBarAlt, v1.4.1
ButtonFacade, v5.4.396
Chatter, v1.4.4
Clique, vv50400-1.0.0
Configator, v5.1.DEV.344(/embedded)
CooldownCount, v5.1
DBMCore, v
DBMSiegeOfOrgrimmar, v
DBMSpellTimers, v
DebugLib, v5.1.DEV.337(/embedded)
DroodFocus, v5.2.3
eAlign, v
Enchantrix, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
EnchantrixBarker, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
GTFO, v4.27
HandyNotes, v1.2.0
HandyNotesTimelessIsleRareElites, v2.31
HandyNotesTimelessIsleChests, v1.09
Informant, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
LibExtraTip, v5.12.DEV.355(/embedded)
Masque, v5.4.396
MasqueCaith, v5.4.88
MikScrollingBattleText, v5.7.131
Omen, v3.1.8
oqueue, v1.6.7
Postal, v3.5.1
Quartz, v3.1.4
Reforgerade, v0.1 r52
SatrinaBuffFrame, v3.2
SexyMap, v2.4.14
Skada, v1.4-14
SkadaCC, v1.0
SkadaDamage, v1.0
SkadaDamageTaken, v1.0
SkadaDeaths, v1.0
SkadaDebuffs, v1.0
SkadaDispels, v1.0
SkadaEnemies, v1.0
SkadaHealAbsorbs, v
SkadaHealing, v1.0
SkadaPower, v1.0
SkadaThreat, v1.0
SlideBar, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
stAddonManager, v1.2.5
Stubby, v5.18.5433 (PassionatePhascogale)
TidyPlates, v6.12.6
TidyPlatesGraphite, v
TidyPlatesGrey, v
TidyPlatesNeon, v
TidyPlatesQuatre, v
TidyPlatesHub, v
TidyPlatesWidgets, v
TipHelper, v5.12.DEV.351(/embedded)
TipTac, v13.09.21
TipTacItemRef, v13.09.21
TipTacTalents, v13.09.21
Titan, v5.2.3.50400
TitanBag, v5.2.3.50400
TitanClock, v5.2.3.50400
TitanDurability, v1.24
TitanGold, v5.2.3.50400
TitanGuild, v5.4.0.0
TitanLocation, v5.2.3.50400
TitanLootType, v5.2.3.50400
TitanMail, v5.4.0.1
TitanPerformance, v5.2.3.50400
TitanRepair, v5.2.3.50400
TitanVolume, v5.2.3.50400
TitanXP, v5.2.3.50400
BlizRuntimeLib_enUS v5.4.1.50400 <us>
(ck=e5f)

What could be causing this? And could this be a reason for performance issues for me? In raid i drop down to sub 10 fps sometimes. When i normally run at like 80+

----------


## MoobyB

I know it is the least of your worries, and maybe just me experiencing this, however, your Ass-Rogue profile works well....but randomly during combat it will just stop completely.. and just auto attack, normally just using any ability starts it back off again.

I have attempted disabling every addon in-game however it just seems to do the same.. i also have the latest PQR installed.

Am i missing something blatently obvious? xD

Thanks in advance

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I know it is the least of your worries, and maybe just me experiencing this, however, your Ass-Rogue profile works well....but randomly during combat it will just stop completely.. and just auto attack, normally just using any ability starts it back off again.
> 
> I have attempted disabling every addon in-game however it just seems to do the same.. i also have the latest PQR installed.
> 
> Am i missing something blatently obvious? xD
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not sure been awhile since I've gotten to mess with the rogue as right now I'm so focused on getting feral going with PE.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## MoobyB

> Not sure been awhile since I've gotten to mess with the rogue as right now I'm so focused on getting feral going with PE.
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Figured as much!  :Big Grin: .. no worries.. rogue is my alt anyways, i just loved your monk profile so much (my main), that i had to try out your other profiles too!  :Smile: 

Thanks.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Figured as much! .. no worries.. rogue is my alt anyways, i just loved your monk profile so much (my main), that i had to try out your other profiles too! 
> 
> Thanks.


That touch of death is awesome!!

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## MoobyB

> That touch of death is awesome!!
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


haha, my touch of death usage has probably increased by about 90% using that profile  :Big Grin: ... even with gemmed tank gear in dps spec it pulls 200k dps easy, monks are so broken when it comes to sharing gear between tank/dps.

----------


## HunterHero

I can't seem to make your enhancement rotations work. I have installed the PQRInterface addon, I've instaleld teh ImoCuteOne.lua and the files in the right folder. When I activate it in-game at a dummy, it starts running but no spells are cast.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I can't seem to make your enhancement rotations work. I have installed the PQRInterface addon, I've instaleld teh ImoCuteOne.lua and the files in the right folder. When I activate it in-game at a dummy, it starts running but no spells are cast.


I'll see if I can't look into all these issues this weekend

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## HunterHero

Follow up: I can swith between the modes but when I etc. right click and want press Rotation Configurator, then nothing comes up. Also when I engage in a fight, it says "Enhance PvE: [Spell]" But it never casts that ability. And when outside of combat, it just says "Enhance PvE: Pause".

----------


## aeonz

Love the enhancement only problem keeps shifting into ghost wolf in and out even after a kill. Feel needs some hot fixes if possible  :Smile:  Also when Maelstrom Weapon has proc for like 1 it casts and I see that the dps drops because of that...

----------


## cukiemunster

Does anybody else use the Nova spell queue system in Cute's feral profile? For some reason I can't for the life of me get Thrash to work with it, and idk why....

----------


## Pizzapie

Hei ImogenOC, 

i got a little issue with the feral druid Profile. It seams like the PQR_CuteOne isnt there anymore. When I try downloading its says "No File" .... 

Coudl you reupload that file again?

Greets

----------


## tinyblaze

> Does anybody else use the Nova spell queue system in Cute's feral profile? For some reason I can't for the life of me get Thrash to work with it, and idk why....


What i do to get around this is to have the thrash spell bound to pause rotation+e key. So when i press alt-e or whatever tbe pause rotation button is, it casts the spell i want on demand. Hope this helps

----------


## Aegeus

Your data file is returning a 404 on github

----------


## Pera

> I'll see if I can't look into all these issues this weekend
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Hey,

I love your Warrior Profile and I use it in PvE and PvP. I use the Interrupts mostly in PvP. Would it be possible to add like a standard .3 -.4 sec delay before the interrupt is casted? That would be amazing!

Also, is there a standard Delay Roation function in PQR that you know of?

Thanks.

----------


## SourSkittles

> Your data file is returning a 404 on github


yea for some reason her data file isn't linked properly to her new one or something, here is the current link to it though https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu...ImoCuteOne.lua

----------


## Aegeus

> yea for some reason her data file isn't linked properly to her new one or something, here is the current link to it though https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu...ImoCuteOne.lua


Thanks! Have some Rep.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Follow up: I can swith between the modes but when I etc. right click and want press Rotation Configurator, then nothing comes up. Also when I engage in a fight, it says "Enhance PvE: [Spell]" But it never casts that ability. And when outside of combat, it just says "Enhance PvE: Pause".


Profile works, i did a 5 minute dps test and even went around killing mobs/rare. Check talents/glyphs perhaps?




> Love the enhancement only problem keeps shifting into ghost wolf in and out even after a kill. Feel needs some hot fixes if possible  Also when Maelstrom Weapon has proc for like 1 it casts and I see that the dps drops because of that...


Ghost Wolf poping in and out sounds like a PQR bug (feral profile will get stuck spamming Mark of the Wild on rare occasion), as far as it going into ghost wolf its intentional as the sooner you get into melee range the sooner you can deeps. I did however notice what you were talking about with Lightning Bolt casts causing DPS drop, originally I intended for the profile to cast a lightning bolt if 1) there were adequet malestrom stacks
2) was stuck not in melee range
3) all other abilities were on CD
4) cast length of lightning bolt would finish before any other spell became available (on this i never really finished implementing)




> Hey,
> 
> I love your Warrior Profile and I use it in PvE and PvP. I use the Interrupts mostly in PvP. Would it be possible to add like a standard .3 -.4 sec delay before the interrupt is casted? That would be amazing!
> 
> Also, is there a standard Delay Roation function in PQR that you know of?
> 
> Thanks.


This will most likely come when me and imogen get around to adding PvP to the profiles.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

I just pushed Beta 2 of the Feral PE profile, mostly bug fixes but I did add a new feature (mainly used for debugging but if you want to check it out type /cutebar, RKP/RPP is the percentage a new rake/rip is over current and RKD/RPD is what the current rake/rip damage is)

----------


## Oliron

I'm currently using your ww profile and i'm somehow missing a feature dor strom earth and fire. I was using kuukuus profile and he has a nice code which works like a charm. Maybe you can add a feature like that or even use his code, cause it's really handy at some bossfights.

----------


## Naptownz

How would I get the single multi and hybrid captions off the top of my screen I'm fine with seeing them just in my chat log.

----------


## aeonz

Is or when will the beta 2 of Feral be available?  :Big Grin:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Is or when will the beta 2 of Feral be available?


Beta2 of PE feral is already out.


Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Holico

Hey, the Feral profile behaves strange.

A friend of mine tried it today, and it does some things, it shouldnt do. (All dummy and a pvp fight)

1) It reaplies rake really often, its not even 5secs on the target -> re applied.
No Trinket procs involved, even stripped helmet (with leg meta which stacks) and the ToT stack trinket.

2) it uses Ferocious Bite with 2 or even 1 CB often, sometimes + the bot dosent use it at all if the target is above 20% (but maybe he has not enough haste to keep rip and roar up)

It spams rake as cb builder, no mangle or shred at all. Last log was something like

50x Rake
0x Fero Bite
0x Mangle
0x Shred

He uses the german client if that matters.

----------


## Klinch

ANy reason why the data .lua file isnt working for druid?, bunk links for your data file for warrior and druid

Edit: thanks sour skittles for the data file pretty funny Imo refuses to fix those links lol

----------


## aeonz

Having a problem getting these to work...  :Frown:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Sorry everyone is having such problems and I am even more sorry I haven't been around.... I am dealing with a lot of real life atm and at any point could be homeless so please bare with me and I'll do what I can when I can.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## adisri

Cute, sorry to hear that and hope it all works out well. Take care of real life, game isnt even a point to consider when compared. All the best.

----------


## aeonz

I agree there's more to life then a game, we wish you the best!! I do hope everything works out for you  :Smile:

----------


## Cavalierz24

I keep getting PQR Error saying to put PQR_ImoCuteOne.lua in the data folder.

There is no such file named that only PQR_CuteOne.lua

----------


## aeonz

Is anyone good at updating profiles? I've tried and with no coding background lol no such luck. You'll be helping out "ph34rt3hcute1 " and everyone else out  :Big Grin: 
I'm assuming it as to be the PQR_ImoCuteOne.lua :confused:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

yes all files should be called ImoCuteOne instead of CuteOne

----------


## MrBrain1

> I keep getting PQR Error saying to put PQR_ImoCuteOne.lua in the data folder.
> 
> There is no such file named that only PQR_CuteOne.lua


i got the same Problem, but my files are named PQR_ImoCuteOne.lua.

It still says to put PQR_CuteOne.lua in the Data folder.

moste PQR_ImoCuteOne.lua links on the first post are down.

----------


## SourSkittles

okay for anyone having issues and such with links here are all here current most up to date links for pqr version ---




> Druid
> Abilities - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Abilities.xml
> Rotation - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCuteOne/master/PQR/DRUID/ImoCuteOne_DRUID_Rotations.xml
> Data -https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu...ImoCuteOne.lua





> Arms Warrior
> Abilities - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Abilities.xml
> Rotation - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Rotations.xml
> Data- https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu...ImoCuteOne.lua





> Enhance Shaman
> Abilities - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Abilities.xml
> Rotation - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Rotations.xml
> Data - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu...ImoCuteOne.lua





> Assassination Rogue
> Abilities - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Abilities.xml
> Rotation - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Rotations.xml
> Data - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu...ImoCuteOne.lua





> Windwalker Monk
> Abilities - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Abilities.xml
> Rotation - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Rotations.xml
> Data - https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu...ImoCuteOne.lua




there you guys go - hope this is okay cute.

----------


## aeonz

> okay for anyone having issues and such with links here are all here current most up to date links for pqr version ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm getting a none stop sound like it's trying to work when I target an enemy... Not sure what's happening.. and none of the links work in the PQR Master Profile Download Link except for the data. Top links work though  :Smile:

----------


## SourSkittles

> I'm getting a none stop sound like it's trying to work when I target an enemy...  Not sure what's happening..


I'm just supplying the links to the current pqr version since imo doesn't seem to be around any atm, I don't know any coding for pqr profiles at all so I'm not really able to help in that aspect. profiles are nearing a month old since the last update for pqr versions so she may need to work on them some when she gets time. best bet I could say is wait for an answer from her or switch over to ProbablyEngine which she has profiles on there as well; btw it would be best to type down the profile that you was using so she could maybe figure it out.

----------


## vitalii

Thanks for your work. I want ask you add optional - use Shred as filler. Just one binding key, ok?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Thanks for your work. I want ask you add optional - use Shred as filler. Just one binding key, ok?


Shred will only cast as filler when tf/berserk is active, otherwise it's a DPS loss.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## fieldflower

Thanks for the feral profile! 
I use ur profile when I started my druid alt, however I found this pqr profile can not match the SimulationCraft result for my character.
The SimC result is 172k dps, 
and the CuteOne profile's 5 Minute DPS Test on Dummy did:


then I just made a new feral profile for my alt, it shows that it can at least do the simulated dps:


Maybe I did not use your profile correctly or the rotation could be optimized in some places.

----------


## waaarior

Cant download arms lua file

----------


## SourSkittles

> Cant download arms lua file


Try the links I supplied a page back, they all link to current profiles and they all work.

----------


## aeonz

I believe I figured out why I was having a problem getting it to start. So I kept going through every darn code there was even searching other profiles to see if there was that one thing that might be causing this to not work. I was stuck with no such luck... My last choice was to see if it was an addon that might be interfering! So I disabled every one and enabled one at a time. Having the addons off actually worked and was not interfering which was nice because the profile was working when everything was disabled. 'But one addon"! I just remembered that I installed this one the day before the patch 5.4.2 came out. Thought the profile was outdated the entire time! lol! Well!... The addon I installed was called " Ask Mr Robot " not a bad addon helps with reforging/enchant/gems and such. "THAT" was what was causing the problem lol!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> I believe I figured out why I was having a problem getting it to start. So I kept going through every darn code there was even searching other profiles to see if there was that one thing that might be causing this to not work. I was stuck with no such luck... My last choice was to see if it was an addon that might be interfering! So I disabled every one and enabled one at a time. Having the addons off actually worked and was not interfering which was nice because the profile was working when everything was disabled. 'But one addon"! I just remembered that I installed this one the day before the patch 5.4.2 came out. Thought the profile was outdated the entire time! lol! Well!... The addon I installed was called " Ask Mr Robot " not a bad addon helps with reforging/enchant/gems and such. "THAT" was what was causing the problem lol!!


Yea its a known culprit, BTW just an update I am currently homeless I working on a new place but due to timing and finances I probably won't be able to do anything coding wise until after the 1st.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats awful to hear cute, I really hope you're able to get your situation under control. What doesnt kill you makes you stronger!

----------


## cukiemunster

Anyone that is able to help cute out please do so. She is genuinely a good person that is having a rough time right now. She has a PayPal donation link in her PE thread located here https://probablyengine.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=334.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## zarreus

I'll help you a little bit :-)

Sorry to hear your having issues

Zarreus

----------


## tinyblaze

Really sorry for all your trouble girl, hope everything will work out in the end. Have a nice Christmas

----------


## yoyo7

Hi,
I just started a druid for the first time and i have a few questions. What level does the druid have to be before this profile will start working for it? Also the profile doesn't work with PQinterface because in the game it says "No Configurations Loaded" and i have the rotations/abilities in the right spot and the data file in the data folder of PQR. Any help to get this running correctly would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## SourSkittles

> Hi,
> I just started a druid for the first time and i have a few questions. What level does the druid have to be before this profile will start working for it? Also the profile doesn't work with PQinterface because in the game it says "No Configurations Loaded" and i have the rotations/abilities in the right spot and the data file in the data folder of PQR. Any help to get this running correctly would be greatly appreciated.


You can use the druid profile from level 1 to 90 as it supports all levels, and to your second question I don't think there is any configurations in pqi you can do but don't quote me on the second answer as I haven't used her pqr version in some time now.

----------


## cukiemunster

> You can use the druid profile from level 1 to 90 as it supports all levels, and to your second question I don't think there is any configurations in pqi you can do but don't quote me on the second answer as I haven't used her pqr version in some time now.


Correct. PQI implementation was never finished.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## SeveredShadow

Tried to download the LUA @ https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu...QR_CuteOne.lua and the link doesn't work

----------


## SourSkittles

> Tried to download the LUA @ https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu...QR_CuteOne.lua and the link doesn't work


Don't use that one use the one I posted a page or two back, as the ones I posted work for sure.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Anyone that is able to help cute out please do so. She is genuinely a good person that is having a rough time right now. She has a PayPal donation link in her PE thread located here https://probablyengine.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=334.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks for this cuk, I wasn't going ask (especially given OC's policy about asking for donations) but I would be lying if I said I didn't need the help. I thank those of you who have already donated and I am currently in a weekly rate hotel trying to buy time to find an affordable place. 

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Addikt

hi all,

sad to hear you misfortune mate =[ hope things pick up real fast for you! 

m having trouble with the shammy profiles i've downloaded the new ones from the links a couple of pages back but it seems when i load them ingame PQR seems to crash? if there any fix for this?

----------


## noladrew

Would anyone be interested in taking out the logic for healing lowest person in range in the Healing Touch ability? Would help reduce some lag issues people might have with it. Would do just fine and less laggy to self heal.

if incom and plvl>=26 then
if TalentCheck(dcd) and ubid(p,ps) and not ubid(p,dcd) and (psr < 1.5 or cp>=4) then
if members[1].HP < php and not udbid(members[1].Unit, 137341, nil) and not LineOfSight(members[1].Unit) then
PQR_CustomTarget = members[1].Unit
cast(gsi(ht),PQR_CustomTarget)
else
cast(gsi(ht),p)
end
end
end

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

```
if incom and plvl>=26 then
if TalentCheck(dcd) and ubid(p,ps) and not ubid(p,dcd) and (psr < 1.5 or cp>=4) then
cast(gsi(ht),p)
end
end
```

There


Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Chaban416

Seems like its overriding Stronger rakes with weaker ones. any ideas?

----------


## Smaxy

> Date: 2013-12-03 18:58:18
> ID: 1
> Error occured in: Global
> Count: 1
> Message: [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."] line 582:
> attempt to index field '?' (a nil value)
> Debug:
> [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:582:
> [string "if not PQR_LoadedDataFile then..."]:550
> ...


I seem to have the same problem, although I'm not using thesame add-on's oc (it's quite a list ;-). I'm using the Monk-Windwalker profile and sofar it's working like a charm except for this error.
Already tried to disable every add-on I had, didn't make any difference sadly.

Is there anything I can do to fix this ? Thanks in advance !

----------


## Drinksbeer

You need to disable some of the addons, I have had problems with droodfocus, skada, auctioneer, titan, and a few others, disable those, update everything (including data file) also make sure you don't have a ton of profiles in the profiles folder. Check to make sure that PQR and PQI are both updated (check the offsets too) and finally...are you running this at lvl 90?

----------


## Smaxy

> ...are you running this at lvl 90?


 This might have something to do with it ;-). Also, did everything else (disabled add-on's, updated PQR/PQI) without result hehe. Thanks for the tip Drinksbeer, I guess I missed the part where it says 'no leveling' profile :-D.

----------


## liammifsud

sorry if i missed someone mentioning this already, but the enhancement shaman profile isnt using lava lash for me. thanks

----------


## Babii

Am ii the only person who has problems with this in pvp? O.o It works godlike pve, but in pvp it like.. stops working sometimes. Like, it just ends up doing nothing at all o.o

Edit: Well, seems like it's godlike in pvp as well, as long as i don't wear all my pvp gear, but just normal pve gear o_o It's not like it doesn't cast Ravage 4set bonus, though - cause it does. But maybe it's bugging because Ravage 4set bonus is a different spell id? O.o Idk DDD: I only got this bug in pvp gear, even on test dummies from the front :c it just stands and pools mana without doing anything, saying it's trying to cast savage roar though it already did ._. But yeah, the bug is really only in pvp gear.

----------


## Cahonez

Hey! 

A big fan of the feral druid profiles.

Serving me well if both pve and pve, I was wondering it it would be possible to swap between cat form and bear form with a toggle button, like the aoe stances.

I've tried to have a go myself. Since I know only a little of coding, PQR just slapped me in the face and told me to return to the forums to you guys! :P

Thank you in advance. Happy New Year to all  :Smile:

----------


## Dozza

cant download any of those links .. "invalid link". Any help plz?

----------


## LiquidAtoR

For the druid the following links do work:

*Rotation:* https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Rotations.xml
*Abilities:* https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu..._Abilities.xml
*Data:* https://raw.github.com/CuteOne/ImoCu...ImoCuteOne.lua

When you go into rotation editor, select cuteone's profile and fill these links in (replace the old ones) and then save developer options, you can update within PQR again.

----------


## tylerhodges23

Hey, 
I'm currently gearing for feral pvp just wondering how viable the feral Pve profile is for pvp? Theres no good Pvp druid profiles anywhere!!  :Frown:

----------


## Nevodark

i would love a good feral pvp profile aswell heh.

----------


## tehpud

Is the enhancement data file not working?

----------


## SourSkittles

> Is the enhancement data file not working?


Did you try the one I linked a few pages back? that one should still be working.

----------


## Bouter

In pqr prowl for the druid doesnt work.

Anything i can do about it?

----------


## Chaban416

Is there a way to change the Aoe/CD modifiers?
I would like to make it LS and LC rather than right... Thx!

NVM figured it out! Thanks for the awesome rotation!

----------


## Babii

Fixed the Ravage problem for PvP 4set bonus by changing the last part under Shred to:

if (ubid(p,inb) and pow>=45) or ubid(p,81022,"EXACT") then
cast(gsi(rvf))

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Fixed the Ravage problem for PvP 4set bonus by changing the last part under Shred to:
> 
> if (ubid(p,inb) and pow>=45) or ubid(p,81022,"EXACT") then
> cast(gsi(rvf))


That code looks familiar. Thought I had something like that already hmm.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Babii

> That code looks familiar. Thought I had something like that already hmm.
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


It's cause it's in there at the top, but at the bottom it's something like (p,spd) but if you use the other one at the bottom too, it doesn't lock up at all when it tries to combo build.

EDIT: I don't know anything about coding, but i do try for as long as i can to fix it until it's fixed, when i have a problem :<

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

....and I should probably give you guys another update even though it's not too much better....well more of a mixed bag really.

I did get a new apartment and have moved in, but on my last day in the hotel there was a power surge that took out my motherboard and cpu. I luckily have a back up system but its not good enough to do much more than this here. I don't have an eta at this moment when I will be back up and running but I will as soon as I can.

----------


## Babii

I don't mind. I can wait :3 But i looove your profiles and i wish i could learn coding fast so i could try to make some myself >w<

----------


## flashtastic69

Hi there i click on the download link and all i get is a new webpage not the download and i tried to C&P the link in pqr but its not a URL, any help or suggestions please?

----------


## Babii

I'm also told that they are invalid links when i try to download through PQR. So i save them as a file and put them in the correct folder x_x

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

Yea I tried to move to github, haven't figured out the links  :Frown: 

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## flashtastic69

> I'm also told that they are invalid links when i try to download through PQR. So i save them as a file and put them in the correct folder x_x


cheers for the advise mate

----------


## desoz

Hey! been using your awesome kitty rotation for awhile but now someting i want to ask about**: As the Rune of Re-Origation Rune of Re-Origination - Item - World of Warcraft is still good for feral druid's is the profile able to see that the trinket procced and to change the rotation for ''optimal'' rotation during that buff ?

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Hey! been using your awesome kitty rotation for awhile but now someting i want to ask about**: As the Rune of Re-Origation Rune of Re-Origination - Item - World of Warcraft is still good for feral druid's is the profile able to see that the trinket procced and to change the rotation for ''optimal'' rotation during that buff ?


In theory yes, I have not been able to get the trinket myself to confirm.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## aeo

For the four piece PvP bonus. Loop through all buff with unitaura and compare the returned spell Id. Its the only way I could tell the difference between both stampede buffs

----------


## DarkStopDying

Anyone know how to get the arms warrior profile to work in pve? I can't seem to get it to work.. any tips?

----------


## Razzaxius

Why doesnt the data link in the original post work anymore...

----------


## Razzaxius

> Why doesnt the data link in the original post work anymore...


Nvm got it to work, but what the hell happend, half the time it doesnt work and energy caps, horrible compared to the Cuteone profile

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

PE Feral Beta3 has been uploaded
I am decently happy with the DPS performance of this beta, it should perform equal to if not a little better than PQR.
Only thing left are bug fixes, Symbiosis, toggle fixes, healthstones, and anything else I cant remember or you guys bring to my attention.

----------


## MoobyB

> Hey! been using your awesome kitty rotation for awhile but now someting i want to ask about**: As the Rune of Re-Origation Rune of Re-Origination - Item - World of Warcraft is still good for feral druid's is the profile able to see that the trinket procced and to change the rotation for ''optimal'' rotation during that buff ?


Yes, ive seen my rune and ticking ebon proc at the same time and profile instantly puts a 5 combo rip up, 550k DoT ticks is insane. (i still use rune over most SoO trinkets)

----------


## Razzaxius

> PE Feral Beta3 has been uploaded
> I am decently happy with the DPS performance of this beta, it should perform equal to if not a little better than PQR.
> Only thing left are bug fixes, Symbiosis, toggle fixes, healthstones, and anything else I cant remember or you guys bring to my attention.


Seems to be performing perfectly DPS wise indeed, thank you. Missing a toggle for Cooldowns on non-bosses tough  :Frown:

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Seems to be performing perfectly DPS wise indeed, thank you. Missing a toggle for Cooldowns on non-bosses tough


Next release will have toggles, pause, symbiosis and whatever else I can remember. If all goes well it should be non-beta.

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Razzaxius

> Next release will have toggles, pause, symbiosis and whatever else I can remember. If all goes well it should be non-beta.
> 
> Sent from my One using Tapatalk


Awesome! Looking forward to it. Love the simple handling of PE compared to PQR.
I just noticed a bug tough, while in the water it kept trying to cast aquatic form and i kept getting the error message "you are in shapeshift form", not sure whats goin on there hmm.

----------


## ph34rt3hcute1

> Awesome! Looking forward to it. Love the simple handling of PE compared to PQR.
> I just noticed a bug tough, while in the water it kept trying to cast aquatic form and i kept getting the error message "you are in shapeshift form", not sure whats goin on there hmm.


Its a pe bug

Sent from my One using Tapatalk

----------


## Razzaxius

Hmm, might have encountered another bug. Sometimes when i sneak up on something it simply doesnt do anything, not using Ravage or Pounce?

----------


## kydosa

Will you continue developing the PE Rotations?

----------


## nyxo

Would you do this really good Profile as a Honorbuddy custom routine? Your profile is by far the best ww and bm profile. Was allways fun to play with it. Please do it!

----------


## Simplyfai

Ok, a noob question, how do I download the PE profiles? Only see the PQR download links. Thanks

----------

